# I love all my flowers...



## ColoRick (Sep 18, 2018)

Just finished taking my morning stroll thru the flowers...soon it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey Rick, nice flowers you have there. How late can you take them with Co weather?  We take ours the second week in october if we can wait that long. Mojo for the finish, and welcome to MP.


----------



## ColoRick (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks a bunch. Nothing like quality flowers. These ladies are a Blue chesse x Mendocino purps strain. Haven't really been going by the weather so not sure when I will pull the last one. I usually watch the chromes closely for about a 60.40 browning. By that time the nodes are milky white with resin. These are actually my mothers I have decided to flower out after a 11 mo cycle.  I have new strains that I have decided to go with this next years crops.  This flower smells and smokes a flavor of cotten candy.


----------



## ColoRick (Sep 18, 2018)

Last summers outdoor I pulled 2 liter size nugs in the first week of november. They were huge to look yet had way over flowered and most tri's were crusty. I usually water starve for about a week doing half water/no nutes, then put them in the dark for a day or two to lock in that thc. I will probably shoot for mid October too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2018)

What do you mean by "lock in that thc"?  What exactly  does putting them in the dark do?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a friend that deprives his plants of light before harvest to make them more purple looking.


----------



## ColoRick (Sep 19, 2018)

As the natural light (outdoors) shorten with each passing day. Darkness plays a key role in the last ditch efforts to get fertilized. Once a plant figures out that its almost time to die, they go thru a few cycles of last efforts. If the pistils fail, the plant moves on to the leaves, or trim leaves if you prefer. Your leaves will actually turn snow white...not with oldness or decay, yet with loads of mini node receptors. If you pick up a 60x jewelers loop eyepiece you can see what your plant is really doing, and time to harvest. 
The plant when put into total darkness for 24-48 hours the plant goes into extreme mode ....SHE WANTS TO GET LAID! She then over stimulates and produces twice the resin.....all the way into the leaves. Lol. The pic shown in this reply is caked full of tri-chromes. 
Also, cold weather, low temps can make your plant change purple. It has to do with the genes within the cbg's.


----------

